# Dwayne/Doowop update ?



## Ramblewood (Feb 21, 2010)

Any news on my favorite Ax Men ? The new season has nobody as entertaining .


----------



## IcePick (Feb 21, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> Any news on my favorite Ax Men ? The new season has nobody as entertaining .



I heard they both became astronauts.


----------



## chucker (Feb 21, 2010)

*" no brainer "*

NOPE!! brain surgeons... and ex president G.W. BUSH was their first victim, thats why he asked if we miss him yet?? still under the influance of "DOO-WHOOP"......... LOL


----------

